# Sony BDP-CX7000ES 400 Disc Blu Ray Disc Changer



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Was having a look through this months edition of Home Theatre magazine and found this monster :yikes:








http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665945153


I know I have a lot of BD but not too sure if I have 400 yet :whistling:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't forget that it can be used for DVDs and CDs, too.

p.s. The Sony BDP-CX960 is somewhat more economical than the ES version.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

selden said:


> Don't forget that it can be used for DVDs and CDs, too.
> 
> p.s. The Sony BDP-CX960 is somewhat more economical than the ES version.


Yep, and you would need a much bigger AV Cabinet/Rack to mount it on :flex:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After my experiences with Sony's 400 DVD Changers, I am reticent to buy a BDP-CX7000ES.
I used to have a DVP-CX995V that now resides in my garage. It lasted less than 2 Years before failing to read discs. Prior to this, it somehow lost all the titles that were entered.

Mind you, with the DVD Changers, only Discs encoded with DVD Text would show up automatically. The vast majority did not which meant sitting on the floor next to the changer with a Keyboard manually entering 80% of the titles. The amount of time spent entering these titles was massive.
Even worse, 99% of discs had mild scratching on them due to the way you load them in the carousel.

When it worked, it really was great to have access to TV Series and every James Bond, etc.. But, quality control coupled with the scratching of media has caused me to be wary.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

FWIW, I have a Pioneer DV-F727 300 disc DVD changer which has worked fine for about 8 years or so. It does stop displaying a disc's title once in a while, but loading the disc makes the title reappear. It's never scratched a one. It'd be nice if they came out with a compatible BD changer, but somehow I doubt that'll happen


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest with you Sony has always had quality control issues with most everything they make but their cameras, TVs and Video cameras. I have known several people who have all sorts of issues with various items. I would never recommend a receiver from them. I have had two hi end S-VHS VCRs from them and neither of them lasted more than a few years and were only used for editing.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would never consider buying one of these but there must be a market for it somewhere, I agree with JJ in that discs can potentially get damaged and other sorts of problems could arise, a one slot loader is all I need :bigsmile:


----------



## perryjp20 (Jun 25, 2008)

*I purchased one of these a few months ago and LOVE IT! No more searching through a pile of disks...There they are, all in one place...With the cover art and all, it's really quite something...And trust me, you'll be surprised how quickly the thing fills up. I've got room for another 100 or so, so I'm not worried (yet!)...I say GO FOR IT! You won't regret it!

joey*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Joey and welcome to the Shack :T it is certainly a beast of a player and I for one could not accommodate it, but if you have the room and it works well then fair play and enjoy it !!


----------



## perryjp20 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Oh I know! It's HUGE! I had to put it on the top of my entertainment center, but it was either that, or send it back, and I just loved the features too much to do that. Just had to do a little rearranging...put the disk player on the top shelf, reciever on second shelf, ect. and all is well!*


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Joey, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I am so glad the Changer has worked out for you. It really is a beautiful thing that all Disc Title info comes up via ethernet. As someone who had to title approximately 75% of DVD's in my DVP-CX995V, I will only say it was a chore.

I am still debating going for a CX7000ES. After having my 995V fail in less than 2 years, I am honestly reticent to do so. Prior to its failure, I was an unabashed Mega Changer fan and loved having access to a part of my media library so easily. However, after spending untold hours titling and loading that many discs only to have it fail, I really am having debate about it. 

However, prior to its failure, it would occasionally lose the information for discs as well. Again, with the current generation this will not be an issue. That and light surface scratches on almost all discs loaded were a downer.

In all honesty, it is only for the fact that title information is done via ethernet that I am even considering it. I hate to sound negative, but the time investment of titling and loading 400 discs and having to retitle some and its eventual demise is still too fresh in my memory.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## perryjp20 (Jun 25, 2008)

*I DO know what you mean about gracenote loading the disk info...If there was one thing that would make this product perfect would be to speed up the amount of time it takes for gracenote to download each disks info. Also, I haven't noticed ANY of my disks being scratched (knock on wood)...I might check and see, huh?
Thanks,
joey*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sony generally make very solid products so hopefully you will not have any scratched disks, I remember my old Alpine CD changer in my car and disks kept on jamming and having to prize then out caused scratches :sad:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is a long thread on avsforum.com on both the 960 and 7000. There have been some reports of damaged discs, but they seem to be rare. I have a 7000ES on order - should be here tomorrow. I will post my impressions.

I have 1 of the 200, 2 of the 300, and 2 of the 400 disc Sony DVD changers and have never had damaged discs, so hopefully I won't with this one. I have had titles replaced with ? before, but after repeating the "LOAD" process, the titles re-appear.

The 7000ES has a 5 year warranty and Sony has an express exchange program should any problems arise.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> The 7000ES has a 5 year warranty and Sony has an express exchange program should any problems arise.


That is peace of mind, look forward to your impressions on the player :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good to read of the Express Exchange Program. Again, I loved my 400 DVD Changer until it failed me and soured my enthusiasm. So much of what made the 995V a project has been addressed with the current Megachangers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Got the 7000ES yesterday; nicely double boxed from Crutchfield. Was kinda nervous about the disc damage that a few on avsforum had (seems some of the 995 changers had that as well; some kind of misalignment on the carosel). But, mine is fine. I put discs into every one of the 400 slots, did the disc loads and no damage whatsoever. I thought that I could load blank DVD-Rs into the changer at first as a test for disc damage, but it would not work. The changer showed an invalid disc on the display and would not advance to the next slot for loading.

The changer is taller by an inch or so than the 995 DVD changer just below it in my rack; about the same depth, tho.

Not sure if I mentioned it, but I am using a Denon 5805 receiver which does not have the latest audio codecs. So, analog in is the only way I can use lossless audio. That is what pushed me to the 7000ES; the less expensive 960 does not have multi-channel analog outs.

My other player is a Panasonic BD-55. I can't see any difference in blu ray picture quality - no surprise there. The audio is a whole different matter. On the 7000, the upper mids (Celine's voice, Chris Botti's horn, for example) are much cleaner, more immediate, more focused than the Panny. Wife and son noticed it as well, so I am sure that I am not imagining it. Can't really tell any difference on bass. I am sure the HF is better as well, but my old ears can't hear way up there anymore. Sony claims that some high performance DACs are in the 7000; my ears agree.

The 7000 is supposed to have a great scaler, but I haven't watched any SD DVDs on it yet. Some, including HT magazine, reported that 1080i material (mainly concerts) does not look good on these changers; jaggies, etc. I sampled several BD music discs last night and did not see any issues. I updated the firmware via internet the very first thing out of the box, so perhaps Sony has already fixed the problem.

Load times for SD DVDs seem to be on par with the 995 changer. Blu rays are slower, of course, but the 7000 seems to be faster to playback than the Panny. Some folks complain about the changing mechanism's time; my response to that is that it is much faster than getting out of the chair to change discs. The carosel spinning noise is slightly quieter than the 995; disc loading noise is about the same.

So, there it is. A happy owner; just wish the price was lower. Maybe in time it will be...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your feedback with us hjones4841, it sounds like a great player and boy what a way to store 400 discs :T


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi: I have 2 of the original 985V 400 disc Sony DVD changers. I've never had a single scratched disc, and they have been used extensively. I did however give up on the unbelievable time consuming "titling" of the discs into the machine. My better half (she's so smart) just created an XL worksheet and we now have two beautiful folders on the coffee table labeled "Changer I" and "Changer II" with all the respective titles in each. No need to worry about losing any input there, although it would have been nice to have them all displayed. Now with the ethernet, I am once again tempted, but I love my OPPO 83.
By the way, my 985V's also came with 5 year warranties from Sony.
Cheers...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It most certainly is a good way of storing discs as I have so many BD/DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-Audio discs :rolleyesno:


----------

